# Why did I feed him "Wellness"??



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I went to a pet food store yesterday looking to buy Skippy a premium food. It seemed as though everything they carried had a main ingredient of corn meal or chicken by-products. So the Manager told me that Wellness was a great brand and I was impressed with the package, no wheat no dyes..etc. etc.. So I come home and decide to look it up here on Spoiled Maltese to see what others had to say..Almost everyone said the same thing, caused runny smelly stools..I decided to try it it though and only put 4 kibbles mixed with the brand he's been eating for a while now..This morning I put 4 kibbles in again..He went once right after eating, normal stool but VERY smelly..then about 2 hrs later he did it again, this time it was watery..Also I notice a smell coming from Skippy that I never smelled before, plus his breath smells strange too..Can all this be from that minute amount of kibbles? I'm not sure If i should stick it out and see if he adjusts or chuck the bag? After researching foods online for over an hour yesterday I'm thinking of trying Dick Van patten's brand or Newman's own..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I went to a pet food store yesterday looking to buy Skippy a premium food. It seemed as though everything they carried had a main ingredient of corn meal or chicken by-products. So the Manager told me that Wellness was a great brand and I was impressed with the package, no wheat no dyes..etc. etc.. So I come home and decide to look it up here on Spoiled Maltese to see what others had to say..Almost everyone said the same thing, caused runny smelly stools..I decided to try it it though and only put 4 kibbles mixed with the brand he's been eating for a while now..This morning I put 4 kibbles in again..He went once right after eating, normal stool but VERY smelly..then about 2 hrs later he did it again, this time it was watery..Also I notice a smell coming from Skippy that I never smelled before, plus his breath smells strange too..Can all this be from that minute amount of kibbles? I'm not sure If i should stick it out and see if he adjusts or chuck the bag? After researching foods online for over an hour yesterday I'm thinking of trying Dick Van patten's brand or Newman's own..[/B]


 

I've had very good results with Newman's. K & C have been eating it for more than year. Their stools hardly have any smell at all and they are always firm. They go on pads so any change is noticed and they have been doing so great on it. They totally love it... check out my video of Catcher waiting for his food. They are nutso over it!! http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9245&hl=


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Wellness made Sparkey really sick. he threw up everytime he ate. Then I got Natural Balance and I think it is the best food for him. He loves it. in fact I don't think I ever heard if any dog didn't like it. no bad breath, no vomiting ( he does throw up if I give him people food or something strange) , no soft poop. I think it is great. I get the Duck and Potato formula. but I say don't put him through wellness. some dogs have no problems with it but I don't think the ones that do have a problem they can adjust to it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo loves Natural Balance.He has always been a picky eater & after trying several different brands & Boo not liking any of them long enough to finish a small bag,I tried Natural Balance & he has been eating it for about 8 mths & still loves it.No problems with his digestive system either.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie never liked Wellness - I tried it when we were going from puppy food to big girl food. What she loves is Solid Gold. And, her poop doesn't smell at all; it's always nice and firm.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I went to a pet food store yesterday looking to buy Skippy a premium food. It seemed as though everything they carried had a main ingredient of corn meal or chicken by-products. So the Manager told me that Wellness was a great brand and I was impressed with the package, no wheat no dyes..etc. etc.. So I come home and decide to look it up here on Spoiled Maltese to see what others had to say..Almost everyone said the same thing, caused runny smelly stools..I decided to try it it though and only put 4 kibbles mixed with the brand he's been eating for a while now..This morning I put 4 kibbles in again..He went once right after eating, normal stool but VERY smelly..then about 2 hrs later he did it again, this time it was watery..Also I notice a smell coming from Skippy that I never smelled before, plus his breath smells strange too..Can all this be from that minute amount of kibbles? I'm not sure If i should stick it out and see if he adjusts or chuck the bag? After researching foods online for over an hour yesterday I'm thinking of trying Dick Van patten's brand or Newman's own..[/B]


 

We feed our doggies *Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance* and they are doing very well on it. Sorry to hear you arn't happy with Wellness, when we were looking for a better food for our doggies after the Chicken Soup for the Dogs Soul scare... one pet store owner suggested Wellness to us. I can't recall at this time what I didn't like about it or why I didn't go with that. We just didn't.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy and Toby are both on the Purina Pro Plan. They love it.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella did not tolerate Wellness but are doing great on Natural Balance!!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm going to look for Natural Balance or Newman's tomorrow..I decided to chcuk the bag of Wellness..Luckily I bought the small bag. I gave him 4 kibbles of wellness mixed in with his regular food( not crazy about this brand either) and his poo was black and mushy and now it's all over him. And he had a bath today too..I'm so upset..Luckily he hasn't thrown up but I just don't like the look of the poo..












> Wellness made Sparkey really sick. he threw up everytime he ate. Then I got Natural Balance and I think it is the best food for him. He loves it. in fact I don't think I ever heard if any dog didn't like it. no bad breath, no vomiting ( he does throw up if I give him people food or something strange) , no soft poop. I think it is great. I get the Duck and Potato formula. but I say don't put him through wellness. some dogs have no problems with it but I don't think the ones that do have a problem they can adjust to it.[/B]



Wow it seems like many of you agree on Natural Balance.!! I can't wait to try it on Skippy..I'll let you know how he likes it..thank you everyone, you really helped me out


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Wow it seems like many of you agree on Natural Balance.!! I can't wait to try it on Skippy..I'll let you know how he likes it..thank you everyone, you really helped me out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should return the bag to the store. Almost all places take back dog food if it doesn't work out for you.


----------

